# Ft.Pierce



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The closest ramp to the inlet is Stan Blum. It is used by the big boats, so I prefer the county ramp just west of there, next to the draw bridge. The inlet is OK if you pick your time and be careful. Out-going and a heavy sea is no bueno. You can sneak around the end of the south jetty and save some fillings. Lots of people snorkel the beachside of the north jetty...probably speared out... Mullet run is beginning. If you can get outside, run the beach and look for the schools. All the usual suspect predators. Finger mullet should be showing pretty well in the river by then. Easier fishing and still catch stuff. Docks along the west bank south of town will always hold snook.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Marine Liquidators north of town is a pretty cool shop. Lots of surplus, discontinued boat parts. 

Last time I fished there the flats just north and south of the inlet held snook and nice trout. But that was before the lagoon water quality really declined.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You are both The Man! Thanks so much.

Almost all my experience with the East coast is Pompano Beach and Ft.Lauderdale so sorry about the pedantic questions. Just got my buddy’s rental info and it’s actually in Vero. Kinda between Sebastian and Ft.Pierce inlets. Stupid question and Im half assing looking at Google while at work, are those the only two inlets to get out? And if so which one would you chose?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sebastian is an easier inlet based on my experience. Some good flats inside, too. Water has been cleaner there also.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is a live camera to Fort Pierce inlet. Another of the beach 10 miles south.








Fort Pierce Jetty Cam | Visit St. Lucie


Jetty Park is located at the Fort Pierce Inlet on South Hutchinson Island in Fort Pierce – it’s truly where the Atlantic Ocean meets the Indian River Lagoon.




visitstlucie.com












Jensen Beach Webcam


High definition webcam watching Jensen Beach. A service of Martin County, FL.



video-monitoring.com


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Sebastian Inlet Webcam


A Webcam overlooking Sebastian Inlet, FL



www.sebastianinletcam.com


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sebastian cam is down but I watched Ft.Pierce for 15 minutes watching something smash bait/mullet…I need to move.


----------

